# Rig trip 6/30-7/1



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

I just found out I'm off tues -wed and would like to get a trip together. I have room for 3-4 on my boat and I am expecting 200-250 per person and would love a buddy boat. Looking to leave around 7-8 ish Tuesday be back by 1-2 Wednesday .
25 ft hydra sport vector two. Johnson ocean pro 150


----------

